# Canon 60D/60Da Firmware 1.1.1 update



## candyman (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60d?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


Holy cow. Important update  

Changes Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fixes. ​1. Fixes a phenomenon where the camera's serial number that is displayed in the shooting information of the image does not display the correct serial number. *1)​ 2. Corrects errors in the Greek, Italian, and Portuguese menu screens. ​
*1) If the camera's serial number is 2147483648 or higher and the camera firmware is Version 1.1.0 or earlier, the images captured with the camera will be affected by the phenomenon listed in 1. above. This phenomenon only affects the EOS 60D, and does not affect the EOS 60Da. Both of these cameras are equipped with the same firmware. To obtain the serial number correctly in the shooting information of images that are already captured using the old firmware, we are preparing updates for Digital Photo Professional and ZoomBrowser EX / ImageBrowser applications. Once the software updates are ready, we will make an announcement on our Web site. Firmware Version 1.1.1 is for cameras with Firmware Version 1.1.0. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.1.1, it is not necessary to update the firmware.​


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

candyman said:


> Holy cow. Important update



Even worse: You won't be able to install magic lantern with 1.1.1 for the time bring (though run it if you set the bootflag w/ 1.1.0?). Here's what Canon forgot to include, but surely is currently beta-testing:

1. Enable afma correction
2. Support gps receivers and hss on 2012-style radio flashes
3. Enable ec in m mode
4. Enable min. shutter speeds in Av and min. apertures in Tv

Btw: Your tag "Pardon my English, it is not my native language" should be complemented with other people writing "Thanks for speaking English to build a larger world-wide community, we know we could have settled for Esperanto, Spanish or whatever instead."...


----------



## candyman (Jun 20, 2012)

> Corrects errors in the Greek, Italian, and Portuguese menu screens.[/l]​


​In don't understand these kind of corrections. If you release a product that supports other languages, you should release it without mistakes. First time right!
It is the easiest thing to check during quality control. And surely Canon can hire people that have these language knowledge.​


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

candyman said:


> And surely Canon can hire people that have these language knowledge.



I wouldn't underestimate this problem. Afaik it's not easy to get tech stuff translated properly into all possible languages, not only because of the high price for hard-to-find pro translators knowing the terminology, but also because you cannot check if it's done properly. So what's the Greek word for radio flash high speed ettl sync :-o ?


----------



## whatta (Jun 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Here's what Canon forgot to include, but surely is currently beta-testing:
> 
> _1. Enable afma correction
> 2. Support gps receivers and hss on 2012-style radio flashes
> ...


sarcasm? there was a big fuss about afma, why would they do it now?


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, here comes another great firmware update by mighty Canon. 

Take it as further proof and clear evidence, that Canon has already perfectly implemented any and each firmware function important to image capture and image quality and are now putting third tier items right ... like correct serial numbers in photo-file metadata and fineprint in 16 exotic languages ... right?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

whatta said:


> sarcasm? there was a big fuss about afma, why would they do it now?



Um, yes, there might have been some sarcasm involved, sorry I've forgotten a smiley to indicate it. I don't even know if afma is possible by hardware on the 60d. I was just being annoyed by Canon adding features to the 7d, while the still €1000 60d is supported with foreign language updates. And it's unfortunate that the radio flashes don't fully work on the pre-2012 bodies, even if customers were willing to buy a 600rt like I am.


----------



## whatta (Jun 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > sarcasm? there was a big fuss about afma, why would they do it now?
> ...


I guess it tells that 7D2 might take a while to come and 70D will be close (in time to now and in features to 7D).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

whatta said:


> I guess it tells that 7D2 might take a while to come and 70D will be close (in time to now and in features to 7D).



That's my take, too. But still it's strange that Canon prevents people from spending their money by not updating 2010/2011 bodies to work with the said radio flashes & gps units. Maybe they lost the 60d firmware source code and can only byte-patch it


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 20, 2012)

My take on this is that they have a lot on their plate right now...not to mention that someone reports an issue and it has to be regression tested across all models to make sure it's only limited to the one reported. It's a complex process. 

Understand folks that these new cameras are much more complicated than those of 10 years ago. If you fix one thing it might break something else and so goes code rewrites. I for one am very happy that Canon is fixing some of these issue even if they are minor. 

Check your PC or laptop. How many firmware updates are there for it? Likely more than all of canon's cameras combined.



Marsu42 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it tells that 7D2 might take a while to come and 70D will be close (in time to now and in features to 7D).
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 21, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> My take on this is that they have a lot on their plate right now...not to mention that someone reports an issue and it has to be regression tested across all models to make sure it's only limited to the one reported. It's a complex process.



Is this your application for Canon marketing, or are you going into politics  ?



bkorcel said:


> Understand folks that these new cameras are much more complicated than those of 10 years ago. If you fix one thing it might break something else and so goes code rewrites. I for one am very happy that Canon is fixing some of these issue even if they are minor.



If they implement afma on the 60d, I'm happy if they break the camera serial number at the same time. No, really, I've been working as a C++ programmer for some time and know a little of software complexity, testing and lifecycles. And the lack of feature updates on dlsr bodies is simply due to marketing, you cannot tell me they would be unable implement 5x and 7x bracketing without major regressions.



bkorcel said:


> Check your PC or laptop. How many firmware updates are there for it? Likely more than all of canon's cameras combined.



All my computers never had any BIOS update - and this is the thing that compares best to a camera firmware.


----------

